# GATOR TROUT CHALLENGE!!!



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

1st Annual Gator Trout Challenge

Welcome everyone to the 1st annual gator trout challenge!!! This tourny will start on Monday December 15 and run through March. Standard tournament rules apply, with the largest speck in length declared the winner. Just a reminder, speckled trout season will be closed the month of Feburary. Good luck to all who enter this tourny, as you will need it to dethrone me as speck king!!! GL ALL!!!

12 ft V-hull aluminum boat/9.9 evinrude, my fish slaying machine

Redhead bonedry neoprene bootfoot waders, my early spring late fall cottage


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Speck King? Wheres this tournament held?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

you might get more responce to this if you post it in the inshore section...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *FlounderAssassin (12/10/2008)*you might get more responce to this if you post it in the inshore section...


Kinda what I was thinking too. I wished that it was legal to gig them!!!


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

yep, forgot I was in the gigging section.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Well Dave nice to see ya trying to add excitment to the board. I'm in being Specks is my target for the next month or so. This thread as mentioned needs to be moved or restarted in the inshore reports. Caught a 20"er today..posted a thread in the inshore reports. You got out yet in ur new boat?


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Deadeye, where's your gator?


----------

